

U.S. asks journals to censor bird flu studies - tokenadult
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/12/20/us-birdflu-usa-censorship-idUSTRE7BJ1O720111220

======
tokenadult
This is follow-up on an earlier Hacker News submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3279225>

